# proof-writer needed



## Flam3y (Jan 25, 2010)

*hello,

i am in need of a proof-writer (to read and help add to the story). i have someone who offered but i have been unable to contact him for a few months now and i need to get this chapter out among the furs of the web. if anyone is interested please let me know.

sincerely,
Flamey Toshi 
*


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

Mreow. Let's see it.


----------



## Flam3y (Jan 25, 2010)

kitten has taken the position thank you.


----------



## Flam3y (Jan 25, 2010)

closed


----------

